# BBQ shrimp with Royal Reds



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Usually use white shrimp for this dish. I just waited until the very end before I added the shrimp so the reds didn't overcook. Came out good and was served with some Pimento cheese grits and French bread!








f


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

uh-huh.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

So what do you put in the barbeque? It looks more like a gravy sauce to me so I am confused.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

SHunter said:


> So what do you put in the barbeque? It looks more like a gravy sauce to me so I am confused.


"BBQ" shrimp is a traditional New Orleans dish. The primary ingredients are Worcestershire sauce, lemon juice and butter. Sounds odd, but it's really good. BBQ Shrimp Recipe : New Orleans Recipes : Mr. B's Bistro


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Corpsman said:


> "BBQ" shrimp is a traditional New Orleans dish. The primary ingredients are Worcestershire sauce, lemon juice and butter. Sounds odd, but it's really good. BBQ Shrimp Recipe : New Orleans Recipes : Mr. B's Bistro


I have had BBQ shrimp in New Orleans restaurants (or what they called it) but from what I remember they were in a thin red sauce that looked like standard BBQ cooked in the shell. I wouldn't know the difference. What you have there does look good.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Lost me at Worcestershire Sauce. Contains anchovies so it would be my "last meal".


----------

